# Help! Is My Female Betta Pregnant?



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

Some one, any one please help, take a look at this picture taken a few days ago http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/fishtanks.php#aImage7809 please let me know if my female Betta is pregnant? I have a male red Betta Veiltail in the tank and he is really protective of her, he does not flare at her, he flares at the other female bettas in my tank, but not the one in question in this picture whom I believe to be pregnant. I don't think she has dropsy because she eats a lot and seems very active she even fights the other girls when it comes to feeding time when they are to close to her eating. Please tell me anyone if she is pregnant I need to know this so I can get another tank prepared for her when she gives birth, removing her from the tank with the other females so the male does not kill them all.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh hey there Trunkzdbz.

So Betta's can get Pregnant, they get eggy or filled with eggs. If you don't get that male out of there (Like had been suggested before) he will kill all the other females before they even get a chance to spawn and then either him or his female is going to die.

Also, none of the fry will actually survive since they will just be eaten by your other fish in there so no need to set up a 40 gallon breeder for the 200+ fry that you would otherwise be expecting.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

So did you look at the pic? Does that mean shes pregnant?


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

Betta fish don't carry fertilized embryos so she is not pregnant. They can become "egg bound" though when around a male. Lilnaugrim's post should clarify the rest.

I can't see your photo but if you search "egg bound" on this forum you will find more information on how to potentially deal with it.

Good luck!


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

The photo is the one under my name, the white female betta.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

The link you gave is for your own login so we can't see anything.

Although I'm going to assume it's the Betta in your avatar, which is very Egg filled. Which is NOT good.

EDIT: by the way, your male has fin rot on his tail. And did you know that Betta's aren't supposed to have those stripes? Stripes mean Stress, so a healthy betta doesn't have those stripes. You won't see the stripes on the white betta though, but it doesn't mean she still isn't stressed.


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

Right it is the avatar photo betta, what should I do guys if shes egg bound, I'm researching now online about egg bound, some people say to fast her for weeks so she can absorb the eggs, others say to put Epsom salt in the tank, I just don't know what to do please help, I love her lots and don't wan't to lose her?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Fast her and take the male out because it's going to happen again. You love her lots right? So if you don't want to lose her, you should take the male out and never put her in sight of another male again, alright?


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

OK, I have a one gallon tank, I will put her in there today, now how long do I fast her for without killing her from starvation?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

NO, put HIM in the 1 gallon. She can stay in the 5 gallon.

Don't feed your tank for the next three days, when you start to see her slim down then you can put in a little more food. Betta's can live up to a month without food so don't worry, you're NOT going to starve her.


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

And you can fast her and use the Epson salt treatment at the same time. I write everything down on my fish calender so I have notes about when what started and how/when I started treatment. Good luck!


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

OK will do, thanks a lot guys, I love you guys my fishy friend buddies.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

So you're taking the male out then?


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

How much Epsom salt do I use and how often?


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

I just took him out.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh yay! I'm so happy you finally did the right thing for him!

Okay, epsom salt (as long as it's unscented and no other additives) you can use 3 teaspoons per gallon. Make sure you dissolve the salt first in another container (a small cup) with tank water. mix it around and then you can pour into the tank. The Pleco won't like it though so if you have another small container for her, that would be best.

Note: NOT with the Male, keep him away from your females or your going to get more females like this and it could eventually hurt them. You don't want your fishy friends hurt!


----------



## BettaNubRandyLove (Apr 8, 2013)

Good that you did the right thing. I think that you may be mistaking bettas as livebearers. Because you had the male betta in with the females if I am correct. Also you thought that bettas give birth to either live young, or fertilized eggs.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, BettaNubRandyLove, we had already gone through that on a different thread. She knows they are Betta's and she has also already been warned about putting males and females together, but now it's finally taking to effect.


----------



## smaughunter (Sep 15, 2011)

You should also remove the snail from the tank. He won't be able to tolerate the salt.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

And the Common Pleco


----------



## cheylillymama (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh man. Poor fish


----------



## JellOh (Mar 13, 2013)

You could probably take the snail and common pleco to a local fish shop and exchange them for the medicine you need. Unless you want to set up a tank for them while you help your female. Preferably a 125+ gallon tank.


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

I am happy to announce that my female betta named pearl A.K.A The Lady is doing much better, after fasting for two days her belly has gone down a little I believe her body to be reabsorbing the eggs, she is very active and loves to swim around in her warm tank cause I keep the water at a steady 80% for them. I believe she is going to pull through fine. Thank you every one out there who helped me save her, and I will be posting new pictures of her slimming down today, so be attentive of this thread if you would like to see Pearl A.K.A The Lady wonderful recovery from being egg bound.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Glad to hear, the male is out of the 5 gallon right? If he is, then good, none of your other girls will become Eggy either.

She was not "egg-bound" but just eggy, meaning full of eggs that were waiting to be fertilized. Being "Egg-Bound" is something very different, however given the conditions, there might be a chance that she could become Egg-Bound if the male was kept in the tank and she was unhealthy. I will stop talking now, in hopes that you did take my advice.


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

Heres the new pic of her I took about 5 minutes ago http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/fishtanks.php#aImage7809 its the last two bottom pictures on the right those are the new ones of her looking thinner, you can clearly see that her belly is going down, and yup the male is in my 1 gallon he seems ok with it, sometimes I feel bad having him in there, but I had to do it to save Pearl.


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

I wanted to let every one know, on the 24th of this month I will be purchasing the Aquaeon Deluxe 29 Gallon Kit. When I buy that huge tank for $150.00 in Petland Discounts will it be ok to put the male back in with the females, because it should be big enough right? My Pleco is already 3 inch's long and he needs the bigger tank also, I love my lil pleco; Mr. Clean I call him lol!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you very much for listening to my advice, it helps me rest at night  I'm really not kidding you! Haha 

I'm glad Pearl is feeling better! If you want Mr. Betta to be even more happier, you could get him a 3 gallon tank at Wal-mart for a pretty cheap price that comes with a filter, all you need is a heater! Here's the one I have: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-LED-Cube-3-Gallon-Aquarium-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/20693135 of course, I got mine on sale for 21 dollars, but it's a fairly decent tank! I like the lights too.

And I think this is the tank you have already? If not, here's something that would REALLY make him happy! http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Culture-Aquarium-Starter-Kit-5-gal-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/20693704
If you put a snail in there with him, he would be oh so happy! I could tell you, one of my boys was in a 3 gallon and he hated it, swimming back and forth all day long and all night long sometimes too! Until I put him in the 5.5 gallon, now he absolutely loves it!! I can't even express how much he loves it  But don't worry, he'll be very happy to be by himself and to see you everyday. They like their humans too haha

Oh, if you get the 29, no it wouldn't be good for him to go in with the girls again because your girls will get Eggy again. And you definitely don't want that too happen, it doesn't matter how much space you give them. The male should never be with the female, it's just very unhealthy for them and you don't want unhealthy bettas, right?


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

OK keep them separated no matter what will do.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes, thank you  You just saved your Bettas, and you, a whole lot of trouble! It's safe to say, I think you're learning a lot on this site which is great! I'm happy your girls are doing better too!


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

I really am learning lots, thank you all so much, I feel so comfortable knowing I can turn to such a knowledgeable fishy community when ever I need some help.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Wonderful! That's what we're here for!


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

Thumps up that Lady is doing better!


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

Great news every one I just got my new tank, it's dimensions are 36 L, 12 W, 17 H, can some one tell me how many gallons that is? I thinks it's 35, but am not sure, it will take me a couple of days maybe two weeks to get it ready, I'm ordering a UV light to keep the water crystal clear, an Aqua Clear 50, A 200 watt heater, more Banana plants, pink gravel which I love because it makes the tank fish pop in color, and a stand I need for it, so how many gallons is my new tank? See my new tank at this hyper link http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/fishtanks.php#show7809 its the pic in the middle up top.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Trunkz, we can't see any of those links that you post because they are to your personal page where you are logged in so it won't show up for us. You could try using something like Photobucket to paste the images here to make it easier for us to find your pictures 

And that is a 30 gallon tank. You should look into taller plants too like larger Amazon Swords and get some root tabs. You can push one tab under the gravel in the middle of the tank so that it fertilizes the plants. But don't use any more than 1, and then replace every 3 months.


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh, sorry I thought you could see my pic through my hyperlinks, I'll try the Photobucket way, I really love my new tank and my Pleco is already 4 inch's he's growing so fast he's going to love his new jumbo size tank, I just love my little Pleco. 
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/aquariums/photos/7fef6f6ecc73dca807ba0be583d97924_full.jpg


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay cool!

That's great he's going to have more space to swim around! He's going to love that, just make sure you cycle your tank before you put any fishy friends in there, it might hurt them if you don't!

If you need help figuring out the Fishless Cycle, I would be happy to explain it.


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

Nah, I know how to cycle it, thanks though, once its completely done I'll wait 24 hours before putting them in and making sure the temp is exactly as the temp in my 5 gallon from which I will be transferring them, so that don't get stressed, also my driftwood, live rock, gravel, and banana plants are going to cross over all the bacteria they have already grown on them into my new tank, trust me I'm taking my time on this one, I want everything to be perfect, once my tank is done I will upload pictures and a video so all of you my fishy friend community buddies can see and enjoy my fishy kingdom.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh you mean the 24 hour cycle? That's actually not a cycle. However you are right with the banana plants and other various things bringing over bacteria. Even still, if you want to add them in right away, I suggest you should get this thing: Tetra Safe Start. It makes the water safe for your fish while the tank cycles.

Cycling is the process of growing beneficial bacteria, which I'm sure you know. But it takes a month to successfully grow that bacteria, even if you are bringing over old filter media, plants and driftwood 

I'm glad you are taking your time though, it will certain help your fish!!


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

Guys I need help, I just bought this hood brand new off Ebay, will it fit my new tank dimensions are 36 L, 12 W, 17 H http://www.ebay.com/itm/350727124363?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

No hun, it won't. That hood is 30 inches and your tank is 36 inches. Email the people you bought it from to see if you can cancel the order.

If you're ever uncertain about something you should always ask before you buy it  

Instead of getting a hood, you could buy some LED lighting like this: http://www.thatpetplace.com/marineland-single-brite-led-light-fixture-24-36in?sc=10&category=2786 which will stretch to fit your tank. You don't necessarily need a cover for it but if it's a rectangular tank you could find some glass canopy's easily.

I don't have a cover for two of my tanks and I've never had a problem with a Betta jumping from them, just keep the water line down about an inch or so. I keep mine at 2 1/2 inches.


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

Reason I'm confused is because when I put my tank specs in the bio load calculator it said my tank was a 29.2 gallon, and the hood I bought says good for 20, 29, and 37 gallon aquariums.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Not all tanks have the same dimensions unfortunately which does make it hard. The normal 29 gallon tank is 30 x 12 x 17, so it sounds like you have a 29 Long tank (which is actually better for Bettas) But can make buying a hood hard.

I have a 33 gallon Flat back Hex, I've had ZERO luck finding a hood for that sucker since they aren't made anymore lol. But just for a reference, My tank is also 36 inches like yours but it's deeper, which means it holds more gallons.


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

I found these specs on Yahoo, it tells you long tank and regular, its says mine is a regular 30 gallon here's the website hyper link check it out and tell me if this is wrong then please? http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20091102160951AA4ZVd9 Here is the information on tank sizes their gallons and the weight if filled with water. .

Small Aquariums
(not recommended for beginners) 
Size L x W x H Filled Weight 
2 1/2 gallon 12 3/16 x 6 1/8 x 8 1/8 27 lbs 
5 gallon 16 3/16 x 8 3/8 x 10 1/2 62 lbs 
10 gallon Leader 20 1/4 x 10 1/2 x 12 9/16 111 lbs 
15 gallon High 20 1/4 x 10 1/2 x 18 3/4 170 lbs 
20 gallon X-High 20 1/4 x 10 1/2 x 23 3/4 232 lbs
10 gallon Long 24 1/4 x 8 1/2 x 12 5/8 116 lbs
15 gallon Show 24 1/4 x 8 1/2 x 16 5/8 170 lbs

Mid-sized Aquariums 
Size L x W x H Filled Weight 
15 gallon 24 1/4 x 12 1/2 x 12 3/4 170 lbs
20 gallon High 24 1/4 x 12 1/2 x 16 3/4 225 lbs 
25 Gallon 24 1/4 x 12 1/2 x 20 3/4 282 lbs
30 X-High 24 1/4 x 12 1/2 x 24 3/4 340 lbs
20 gallon Long 30 1/4 x 12 1/2 x 12 3/4 225 lbs 
29 gallon 30 1/4 x 12 1/2 x 18 3/4 330 lbs 
37 gallon 30 1/4 x 12 1/2 x 22 3/4 415 lbs
26 Flatback 36 1/4 x 12 1/2 x 16 5/8 300 lbs
23 Long 36 1/4 x 12 5/8 x 13 253 lbs
30 Gallon 36 1/4 x 12 5/8 x 16 3/4 343 lbs - This is were my fish tanks dimensions fall. 
38 Gallon 36 1/4 x 12 5/8 x 19 3/4 427 lbs
45 Gallon 36 1/4 x 12 5/8 x 23 3/4 515 lbs
30 gallon Breeder 36 3/16 x 18 1/4 x 12 15/16 348 lbs 
40 gallon Breeder 36 3/16 x 18 1/4 x 16 15/16 458 lbs 

Large Aquariums 
Size L x W x H Filled Weight 
50 gallon 36 7/8 x 19 x 19 5/8 600 lbs 
65 gallon 36 7/8 x 19 x 24 5/8 775 lbs
33 gallon Long 48 1/4 x 12 3/4 x 12 7/8 382 lbs
40 gallon Long 48 1/4 x 12 3/4 x 16 7/8 455 lbs
45 gallon Long 48 1/4 x 12 3/4 x 19 510 lbs
55 Gallon 48 1/4 x 12 3/4 x 21 625 lbs
60 Gallon 48 3/8 x 12 7/8 x 23 7/8 710 lbs
80 X-High 48 7/8 x 14 x 30 3/4 990 lbs
75 gallon 48 1/2 x 18 1/2 x 21 3/8 850 lbs 
90 gallon 48 1/2 x 18 1/2 x 25 3/8 1050 lbs 
110 X-High 48 7/8 x 19 x 30 3/4 1320 lbs
120 Gallon 48 1/2 x 24 1/4 x 25 1/2 1400 lbs
100 Gallon 72 1/2 x 18 1/2 x 19 3/8 1150 lbs
125 gallon 72 1/2 x 18 1/2 x 23 3/8 1400 lbs 
150 gallon 72 1/2 x 18 1/2 x 28 1/2 1800 lbs 
180 Gallon 72 1/2 x 24 1/2 x 25 5/8 2100 lbs 

Hexagon tanks L x W x H Filled Weight
10 Hexagon 14 1/2 x 12 9/16 x 18 3/4 110 lbs
20 Hexagon 18 3/4 x 16 1/4 x 20 5/8 220 lbs
35 Hexagon 23 1/4 x 20 3/16 x 24 3/4 390 lbs
60 Hexagon 27 1/4 x 24 1/8 x 29 1/2 750 lbs


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, that range of tanks are very confusing. So it looks like you do have yourself a regular 30 gallon.

29's generally only go up to 30 inches in length as that site says, I also have another site pulled up and it says the same thing.

And then there is the 30 gallon Breeder which is 36 x 12 x 18, so if you just have a normal 30 gallon tank. That makes more sense.

Here's the site I was using if you wanted to look at it: http://freshaquarium.about.com/od/aquariumsandstands/a/tanksizesweights.htm

So if you can find a hood that is 36 inches in length and 12 inches wide, then you will be set. If you like, I can also look to help you out?


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

Please help me find a hood for my fishy friends, I'm sad now and will cry my self to sleep tonight.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Here's a Glass Canopy that will allow a filter/heater and other things in the back. The only problem is that you will need to get some sort of light to go across it. http://www.thatpetplace.com/marinel..._id=26604824&gclid=CPTp0ob1m7cCFYyi4AodUFcAjA

With that glass canopy (I know it's more money to do it this way but it is a different option) you could get this light strip here that comes with a flourescent light bulb which will be enough light for your tank: http://www.petsupplies.com/item/aga...ode=GPPETSUP&gclid=CISag8T1m7cCFUud4AodTEgAOQ

Or here is a hood that may fit: http://www.petmountain.com/product/aquarium-hoods/11442-516024/perfecto-fluorescent-recessed-full-hood-black.html?utm_source=googleproductads&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term={keyword}&gclid=CIWl_IP1m7cCFdCZ4Aodi3cArw (You have to scroll down to the one that says Fits Tanks 36"L x 13"W - 30 Gallon - (Includes 18 Watt 24" Bulb))

Here is another one, you might have to change the bulb in it though: http://www.petmountain.com/product/...to-fluorescent-perfect-a-lite-hood-black.html (get the one that says: 30 Gallons - (18W - 24" bulb - 36"L x 12.5"W x 2.75"H))

Here is another one: the 36 Inch one, you can get black or oak: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3731+3780&pcatid=3780

And another: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3731+3785&pcatid=3785


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

Great news, I found this amazing 36 inch Aqueon hood with fluorescent light for my tank, I will be changing the light to a UV fluorescent ASAP, check it out here's the link http://www.ebay.com/itm/140860003208?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Glad you found one.

I don't see why you would be switching out a Fluorescent light with another fluorescent light, there's really not much good a UV will do for you except kill the algae that your Pleco will need to eat :/


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

I heard that the UV light will keep the water crystal clear, plus I want to buy some glo Danios the UV light will make them glo better, it also kills parasites and any diseases before it has a chance to develop, I'm sure there will still be plenty of algae for my pleco in the tank, also my banana plants forest are covered in black algae already and he feeds off of them every night when I put on the midnight blue LED lights you can see him become more active eating his algae wafer and sucking on the banana plants and his Malaysian driftwood.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Well I guess there's no stopping you, I can only hope you can learn more from us.

Danios should not be kept with Betta's, nor should any Tetras besides Rummynose, Ember or Glowlight <---not Glo ones. They are too fast and they will nip your girls.

If you want a school fish get Ember Tetras, Rummynose, Harlequin Rasboras, Galaxy Rasboras, Glowlight Tetras or a small group of Cory Cat fish.

Please note, don't get all of those fish please, it will not be very healthy :-(


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

OK, I'm always here listening, I thought Danios would be good tank mates for my Bettas at least that's what this website said. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=45136 Please read comment number 3 and tell me if he's wrong?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I just want to make sure, I know advice has been given in the past where you didn't exactly follow it, such as the Male being in with the Females. But that's over and done with, I'm not trying to bash you or hurt you or anything! I just simply want to help 

If you read the comment below #3 you will see that people do not advise some of those combinations. Definitely read comment #8

I mean...you can try them if you really want to, just know that many people have not had luck with those combinations


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Out of my experience even my betta who is ok with other fish in his tank seemed stressed out by the danios in the tank next to him. I had to put a towel between the tanks so my betta could relax. I admit. I couldn't live with them either lol. They are super hyper and crazy.


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

Your my buddy Lilnaugrim, I am so lucky to have you here to help me, we have been communicating all day and I so appreciate it, you don't have to take your time out to help me, but all ways do, your my friend and well I know some times I make crazy fish combinations, but that's just my excitement to have new fishys, I wish I could have all the fishys in the world I love them so much, but I guess it's trial and error sometimes, I mean some fishys that seem like they won't get along sometimes work out great right, so I'll try and see if I can mix it up a bit, hey if worse comes to worse I can always take some fish out of my 30 gallon, and put them in my 5 gallon, right?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm just happy to help out and teach new things Trunkz.

And I know the feeling, I was excited when I got my 10 gallon too and thought I could put whatever I wanted in there! But what I did put in there ended up dying from a very bad case of Columnaris, all 10 fish ended up dying bad deaths  And it was my fault for not doing better research on it 

But you are right, some people have _extreme_ luck when putting fish together, I'm not saying you shouldn't listen to our suggestions.

Generally it's good to listen to others who have tried those combinations before and look at if it did or didn't work out. Like Agent13 said up there, danios are super hyper and need lots of room to swim, even those Glo Danios (who are super expensive anyway  )

As for putting things back in your 5 gallon, I would definitely not suggest putting a whole school of danios in there lol, or really any other school. So if things don't work out, you could put your four girls back in there and that would be good, and then let the danios and whatever other fish have the 30 gallon all to them selves!

I'm not sure if I showed you this site or not yet, but it's a good calculator for your tank to see how much it could maybe hold: http://aqadvisor.com/
So just put in your tank dimension from the drop down menu and then your filter(s) and then put in the fish you want!
It's great because it tells you how much you need to do a water change every week and how much your tank can hold. Preferably keep the Stocking levels _under _100% to give you some wriggle room if anything does go wrong. And then keep your Maximum filtration _above_ 100% to make sure your filter(s) can handle all those fishy's


----------

